# First HGDB (heat gun dog bowl) roast



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

So I went and bought a cheap heat gun and a stainless steel mixing bowl (couldn't find any dog bowls!) and did my first roast on them today. It was HasBean's Bolivia Finca Loayza, which I haven't roasted much before but really liked it when I bought it pre roasted.










Looks fairly even, perhaps a bit more even than with a popcorn popper. It takes longer and requires more work, but you can also roast more at a time, the above was a 200g batch. I didn't time it which was stupid, but I was a bit too eager to get started. I think it was probably a 10 minute roast or so. Next time I'm going to slow it down a bit (hold the heat gun further away), but I'll report back on how this batch tastes!


----------

